
Show HN: A list of task queue libraries and message brokers - Bogdanp
http://taskqueues.com
======
Bogdanp
queues.io is unmaintained so I spent the last couple of hours making this. It
lets you filter libraries by language and broker. PRs welcome for stuff I
missed or description improvements!

Disclaimer: I made [https://dramatiq.io](https://dramatiq.io), which is on the
list. :)

